# Where is my libido???



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

So here's the story..
I ran about 1000mg of test en for about 4 months, waited 2 weeks after my last injection and then started on 20mg Nolva and 50mg Clomid.  i ran this PCT for a couple weeks and was still feeling horrible..  I was severely depressed, had zero sex drive, very lathargic, and had noticed some testicular atrophy..  so I bumped up the Clomid to 100mg a day and still ran the Nolva at 20mg a day.  
I continued the 100mg Clomid/20mg Nolva for another 2 weeks and then brought the Clomid back down to 50mg.  So it's been about a month and a half of PCT and I still have zero sex drive and my workouts pretty much suck and i'm much more tired than usual.  Today I just took my last 20mg of Nolva and I've been using a handfull of supplements to try to bring back my sex drive..
I've been using:
-ZMA
-Tribex
-Maca (3g a day) i just started yesterday and will bump it up to 4 grams if i see no results in a few more days
-I also have prescription Cialis and Levitra, which will work, but there is still no sexual drive there..   it's like I will get hard, but it doesnt feel as good/intense as usual.

So what do you guys think?  Is it too late to run HCG?  
I got blood work done about 2 weeks ago and my total test was 200 and free test was 4 point something..

Help!    i have a smoking hot girlfriend and I need to be back to my usual self.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2008)

I would try the HCG, although it would had been better to run it during the cycle to have prevented this. That is alot of test to run no HCG IMO.


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

dg806 said:


> I would try the HCG, although it would had been better to run it during the cycle to have prevented this. That is alot of test to run no HCG IMO.




Yea, i'm definitely learning the hard way not to ever do this again without HCG


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2008)

Some testicular atrophy?  My nuts would be the size of raisins.  

Take HGC, take 2500iu ASAP.  5 days later take 1000iu 3-4 more times.

Proviron helps, you can take some now, but it should have been run while on as well.  As long as you can still get an erection, you should be fine in a few weeks, granted you get the HCG.


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

VictorZ06 said:


> Some testicular atrophy?  My nuts would be the size of raisins.
> 
> Take HGC, take 2500iu ASAP.  5 days later take 1000iu 3-4 more times.
> 
> Proviron helps, you can take some now, but it should have been run while on as well.  As long as you can still get an erection, you should be fine in a few weeks, granted you get the HCG.



So it's not to late to take HCG even though it's been about a month and a half?  I'll need to stock up on more anti-e's if I'm going to do this, correct?

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> So it's not to late to take HCG even though it's been about a month and a half?



It's not too late.  HCG will help you get your balls back to normal size much faster.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 17, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> So it's not to late to take HCG even though it's been about a month and a half?  I'll need to stock up on more anti-e's if I'm going to do this, correct?
> 
> What would you guys suggest?



Did you use any hCG during the cycle? Do you have any blood work on T levels?

-Eric


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

Primordial said:


> Did you use any hCG during the cycle? Do you have any blood work on T levels?
> 
> -Eric



No, I did not use HCG at all during or after cycle..

I just checked my phone and I still had the original message my doctor left me with the blood test results on it..

He said total testosterone was 200 and in his words this is "normal".
Free testosterone was 4.6, which he said was low because the normal range begins at 9.3
Prolactin, Leutinizing Hormone, and Follicle Stimulating Hormone he said were all "normal".

This test was done about a little over a month of PCT.


----------



## angel77 (Dec 17, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> No, I did not use HCG at all during or after cycle..
> 
> I just checked my phone and I still had the original message my doctor left me with the blood test results on it..
> 
> ...



I'm havin' the same problem after a Havoc Cycle of 20/30/40/40 followed by Nolva 20/20/10/10 and Post Cycle Support 2 am & 2 pm starting at week 2 of PCT. I can get it up too but absolutely NO DESIRE at all. I just got my Clomid order and will start tomorrow at 50mg a day for 2 weeks and see what happens. My doc is on board but I'm not sure what he would suggest? HCG? I don't know. I half wondering if I should bring up HCG and see what he says. I'm doubting he's aware. Not sure how to approach him about it. He's a good guy and a friend of mine. I need to get this figured out though. Not likin' this one bit........


----------



## KungFu (Dec 17, 2008)

dg806 said:


> I would try the HCG, although it would had been better to run it during the cycle to have prevented this. That is alot of test to run no HCG IMO.



Exactly and why the test level so high?


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

KungFu said:


> Exactly and why the test level so high?



Just me being stupid.
First cycle ever was last year for 12 weeks of test cyp @ 500mg per week, this time I decided to crank it up to 1000mg per week to see what it could do.  Well, I guess i learned why you don't do that..


----------



## Primordial (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, hCG is important for any cycle longer than 6 weeks.

We arenâ??????t known well on this forum since we are a new sponsor, but our Testosterone Recovery Stack [TRS] stack would solve these libido problems for you guys. [most of our positive feedback is on the other forums we sponsor]

Nolva and clomid will only further hurt libido, especially at a higher dose. [anything more than 10mg/day nolva, or 25mg/day clomid]. hCG can sometimes help with libido issues by initiating testosterone production again, but it should be followed with an aggressive protocol afterwards, and this is where our TRS comes in. 

Here is a good article on hCG use â?????? Proper use of hCG with Anabolic Androgenic Steroids - AAS

And another on Clomid & Nolva â?????? Clomid & Nolvadex's Toxic Side Effects Exposed - Liver damage, Impotence, Cancer, Loss Of Vision

And here is a link to the TRS â?????? Natural Testosterone Recovery - LH Booster, Cortisol Controler & Testicular Sensitizer

-Eric


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 18, 2008)

I stopped all Clomid use earlier this week and I stopped all Nolva use as of yesterday.
I aprreciate the advice and I'm going to do some reading on your product..
Thanks

Oh, and I'll also be bumping up the MACA dosage to 5 grams a day starting today.


----------



## angel77 (Dec 18, 2008)

Primordial said:


> Yes, hCG is important for any cycle longer than 6 weeks.
> 
> We arenâ??????t known well on this forum since we are a new sponsor, but our Testosterone Recovery Stack [TRS] stack would solve these libido problems for you guys. [most of our positive feedback is on the other forums we sponsor]
> 
> ...




Where do you apply the Sustain Alpha? Right on your JOHNSON?
No, seriously, where do you put it? Damn, I'll have to save some cash but I've heard great things about your product. I sent you a PM. Cheers, angel77


----------



## Primordial (Dec 18, 2008)

angel77 said:


> Where do you apply the Sustain Alpha? Right on your JOHNSON?
> No, seriously, where do you put it? Damn, I'll have to save some cash but I've heard great things about your product. I sent you a PM. Cheers, angel77



Actually.. yes. Scrotum area is great because the skin is thin and the ingredients absorb very well through this area. A full dose will cover most of your upper body though.

-Eric


----------



## quark (Dec 19, 2008)

Primordial said:


> Here is a good article on hCG use â?????? Proper use of hCG with Anabolic Androgenic Steroids - AAS
> 
> And another on Clomid & Nolva â?????? Clomid & Nolvadex's Toxic Side Effects Exposed - Liver damage, Impotence, Cancer, Loss Of Vision
> 
> ...



Very interesting articles. I did not know the history of clomid and nolva. However, I came away unsure of the risk vs benefit for a normal pct use of nolva 20/20/10/10. What would be your recommendation for a safer alternative?


----------



## yoxtheox (Dec 19, 2008)

i kinda ran into the same problem...Yes hcg will help but getting in under a month is another story. For those who use mail to get there gear. I went to bodybuilding.com and got some t3 by nxcare..it help..not a night and day difference but it helped.


----------



## angel77 (Dec 19, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Very interesting articles. I did not know the history of clomid and nolva. However, I came away unsure of the risk vs benefit for a normal pct use of nolva 20/20/10/10. What would be your recommendation for a safer alternative?




EXACTLY! A recommendation would be very nice. I'm guessing he'll say Sustain Alpha and the other parts of the PCT stack Primordial offers. I'd love to try the stuff.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 23, 2008)

angel77 said:


> EXACTLY! A recommendation would be very nice. I'm guessing he'll say Sustain Alpha and the other parts of the PCT stack Primordial offers. I'd love to try the stuff.



Yepâ???¦ we recommend the Testosterone Recovery Stack (TRS) â??????  Natural Testosterone Recovery - LH Booster, Cortisol Controler & Testicular Sensitizer

Itâ??????s the only thing I personally use for PCT. Clomid and nolvadex are basically free for me, but I donâ??????t touch them anymore.

If you must use a SERM my best recommendation is toremifene at 40mg/day or nolva at 10mg/day.

-Eric


----------



## timmeh (Dec 19, 2011)

My apologies for the bump, @angel77 i'm experiencing the exact same issue currently.
Are you still experiencing issues, or could you elaborate what helped for you?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 19, 2011)

*Hcg*



ThisBigBastard said:


> So it's not to late to take HCG even though it's been about a month and a half?  I'll need to stock up on more anti-e's if I'm going to do this, correct?
> 
> What would you guys suggest?



Run the HCG and see if that doesn't wake your boys up.  Agree that you should have been running it concurrent with 1000mg (WOW) of test a week, but in your situation I think it's a case of better late than never (on the HCG).


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 19, 2011)

what brand was ur clomid and tamox?


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 19, 2011)

timmeh said:


> My apologies for the bump, @angel77 i'm experiencing the exact same issue currently.
> Are you still experiencing issues, or could you elaborate what helped for you?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Try HCG @ 1500iu 3 days later 1500 iu, 3 days later 1000iu 3 days later 1000 iu's

5000 iu HCG total.

The get the UPDATED Testosterone Recovery Stack2 which includes d-aspartic acid.

Slather Sustain alpha topical on the ballsack and be ready for a boner when the occasion presents itself.

-Matt


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Some testicular atrophy? My nuts would be the size of raisins.
> 
> Take HGC, take 2500iu ASAP. 5 days later take 1000iu 3-4 more times.
> 
> Proviron helps, you can take some now, but it should have been run while on as well. As long as you can still get an erection, you should be fine in a few weeks, granted you get the HCG.


 
^This.  Victor knows his shit.  Think twice about listening to advice from anyone trying to sell you anything.  Lot of very bad advice in this thread.  Listen to the vets around here, and they will steer you in the right direction.  By the way, you ALWAYS need a Serm during PCT.


----------

